# Scanning negatives - grainy results



## jburrows500 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am wondering if this is the norm or maybe I am doing something wrong.  I purchased a Nikon coolscan V ED with the thought of turning my old negatives to digital so I can keep them on the computer and maybe do some post processing on some of them..  I am finding the quality of the jpegs to be pretty poor if I try to enlarge them much beyond an 8x10.  I think I might be expecting too much.  The quality of the scans compared to images that are off my digital camera (8MP) are night and day...  I am guessing the resolution of the original phots are no where near the quality I am getting from digital cameras, thus the reason the pic turns grainy if blown up.  Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Steph (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TPF.

At what resolution did you scan your negs? Could you post some examples?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 8, 2008)

what sort of film are you talking about? old consumer grade film even at ISO 200 is very grainy. then if you scan with some contrast enhancement, or when you pushed the gain in scanning, then the grain will become more apparent.

I use NeatImage to get rid of grain after scanning . works like a charm.


----------

